# Fat Slob



## Hamman456 (Jan 26, 2014)

I just read a story recently about this women who loses her job and begins to gain weight and then her husband leaves her and she becomes a huge slob and goes on welfare and just gains weight. I can't find it, help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ShammyBoy (Jan 27, 2014)

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?id=6632


----------



## Hamman456 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks! I now realize how in plain site that was


----------

